# Brachybaum's Collection Pictures



## brachybaum (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I have taken some pictures of my collection of Tarantulas and Scorpions with a Nikon D60 w/18-55mm kit lens.  Hope you guys enjoy.

3" Male Brachypelma Albiceps(Mexican Golden Red Rump)











1.5" Unsexed Brachypelma Auratum(Mexican Flame Knee)











6" Female Brachypelma Baumgarteni(Mexican Orange Beauty)











3" Female Brachypelma Emilia(Mexican Painted Leg)











2" Unsexed Lasiadora Parahybana(Pink Salmon Birdeater)











6" Female Pamphobeteus Sp.2 Ecuador Purple











5.5" Female Grammastola Porteri(Chilean Rose Hair)











5" MM Grammastola Porteri(Chilean Rose Hair)






5" Female Nhandu Coloratovillosus(Brazilian Black & White)











5" Male Nhandu Coloratovillosus(Brazilian Black & White)
















5" Male Nhandu Tripepii(Giant Strawberry Blonde)











4" Female Acanthoscurria Geniculata(Brazilian Giant WhiteKnee)











2.5" Male Centruroides Gracilis(Florida Bark Scorpion)











Babycurus Jacksoni(Rusty Thick Tail Scorpion)





















4" Male Babycurus Gigas(Giant Red Bark Scorpion)











Thank you guys and hope you enjoyed.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 2, 2010)

very nice stuff. awsome collection.:clap:  greay pics too.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 2, 2010)

Man awesome pics and collection


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Brachypelma baumgarteni is beautiful.


----------



## brachybaum (Jan 20, 2010)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> The Brachypelma baumgarteni is beautiful.


Yeah she's my pride and joy, can't wait to mate her.


----------



## Abby (Jan 20, 2010)

Great pictures! 
I really liked the one of the spinnerets


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 21, 2010)

Your Brachypelma Albiceps is gorgeous!!

Great pics.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

I envy your Nhandu tripepii. I have long been looking for one. 
Nice photos by the way


----------



## brachybaum (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Your Brachypelma Albiceps is gorgeous!!
> 
> Great pics.


Yeah he is awesome, so freakin docile, certainly in my collection and to be frank I think in the whole hobby.  I haven't come accross another more docile Tarantula.


----------



## brachybaum (Feb 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> Great pictures!
> I really liked the one of the spinnerets


That was an accidental shot but when I downloaded it to my comp and looked at it, it was tight lol.


----------



## brachybaum (Feb 3, 2010)

Kamikaze said:


> I envy your Nhandu tripepii. I have long been looking for one.
> Nice photos by the way


He grew fast!!  I'm looking into getting him a female soon, I think he is penultimate.


----------



## Teal (Feb 3, 2010)

*Gorgeous collection! *


----------



## Bosing (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice collection!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice collection...Brachys are my fave genus. Our albiceps is just a .75" sling so I imagine it's going to take quite a long time to look like yours (who is gorgeous, might I add). You have some T's that I'm very jealous of.

Cass


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice ones! I think I know what I want in a terrestrial.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 3, 2010)

looks like your packin healthy collection of ground dwellers.....nice work,they look awsome!


----------



## Knight_Exotics (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice pics of your collection. Love your Brachys, especially the auratum.


----------

